# ACV.... Apple cider vinegar...IT WORKS!



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I have gave mine ACV and it work too on my horses I dont see no fly bother them or see them stomping their feet. I bet they are happy!! that fly are not botherin them! GOODBYE FLYIES!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That definitely helps, I've also used it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

APC is good for so many things! Love the stuff!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> APC is good for so many things! Love the stuff!


What APC?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

how much do you feed? and does every horse on the property need to be on it for it to work?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

well, I only have 2 horses and they share their evening grain so I don't know how it would work if some were getting it and some were not.

I quit measuring it...We were feeding about 4 cups of all grain or sweet feed (2cups for each horse) and I was mixing about a shot glass of vinegar into it. After a while I got tired of washing the shot glass so I just poured out of the bottle...A splash about equal to the shot glass.

It took about a week to 10 days for me to notice that it had begun to repel the flies. And about the same amount of time to realize that it was out of their systems and the flies were attacking again. 

It will not repel ALL the flies...but it sure does help with about 80% of them tho.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I've been giving ACV to my guys, not b/c of flies, but coz i heard it was good for their joints, esp in older horses. Seems to work, my mare is 27 and doesn't seem to have any trouble from her joints, gets a bit stiff in winter but not too bad. could be just her though...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That's great to know RedHawk.....Bonus!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry Parker I meant ACV I was typing way to fast..lol


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow Im learning all kinds of things here, and I happen to have some ACV in the house.Thanks.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

ACV? good for the joints? double bonus!


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

My horses won't touch it. Even a little ole tablespoon and they walk away. They love the garlic however, but quite honestly if it helped it was a minuscule amount.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

well I finally remembered to put it in their feed tonight, so we'll see if they ate their grain, I bet they did :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

It's also a great immune system booster as well.
I always keep that stocked in the barn.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

wow thats really interesting... apple cider vinegar... what is that exactly?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok for those lame people like me who don't drink how many oz is a shot glass? gonna try it on star and abby


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL....Gill you're not lame!!!  

I just measured my shot glass...
If filled to the white line on the glass it measured out to be 1/8 the of a cup...so 1oz, Filled to the top of my shot glass it was exactly 1/4 cup...so 2 oz. I was never overly picky about an exact amount. A little more or less won't hurt I don't think. This is just what I used for 4 cups of feed. 1-2 oz was enough when mixed with the feed to coat most of it evenly without soaking_ into _the feed. 

I just mesure out my feed and splash the ACV on top and mix with a wooden spoon until I feel its thoroughly covered and there isn't a big glob of vinegar in it.

Hope this helps...If its clear as mud say something and I'll try to explain it better.


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

I never knew that hmmm goood to know though!! I'll have to try it out I dought sweet pea is picky about what she eats lol


[edit spellling]


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Check out this site. http://www.earthclinic.com/ They have tons and tons of listings on ACV and what it can be useful for. Cats, Dogs, Horses and Humans!!! Turns out this ACV is really good stuff. Fixes everything from pimples to thrush! 8)


----------

